# Is this thermal paste conductive?



## Hunter Rees (Jan 18, 2017)

So I bought a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo and it comes with thermal paste. is the thermal paste conductive?


----------



## Agent Smith (Jan 18, 2017)

Why would it be conductive? I don't think any manufacture would make thermal paste conductive. Would be pretty stupid, wouldn't?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 18, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> Why would it be conductive? I don't think any manufacture would make thermal paste conductive. Would be pretty stupid, wouldn't?


He probably means conductive of heat.


----------



## Cromewell (Jan 18, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> Why would it be conductive? I don't think any manufacture would make thermal paste conductive. Would be pretty stupid, wouldn't?


To be fair some used to be electrical conductive. Some might still be, depends how much metal is in it usually. Stuff like AS5, and whatever coolmaster is shipping are likely pretty safe. But you shouldn't be slathering the stuff on so that it goops everywhere when you fasten the heatsink.


----------



## Agent Smith (Jan 18, 2017)

voyagerfan99 said:


> He probably means conductive of heat.




HAHAHA Oops! Went right over my head.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 18, 2017)

voyagerfan99 said:


> He probably means conductive of heat.


Kind of a dumb question though, that is the sole purpose of thermal paste, to conduct heat.


----------



## Calin (Jan 19, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> Why would it be conductive? I don't think any manufacture would make thermal paste conductive. Would be pretty stupid, wouldn't?


In terms of electricity, stuff like Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra which I used between the IHS and die when I delidded my CPU is conductive.


----------



## The VCR King (Jan 28, 2017)

I remember reading a post on TechSupportGore where a guy put that metallic thermal paste in the actual CPU socket and put his CPU in it and when he tried to boot it the electricity was conducted by the paste to all the pins and it just totally fried the whole CPU.


----------

